# Cattleya walkeriana



## naoki (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas!

I got this C. walkeriana tipo, 'Dona nega' x 'Cambará' from Florália in May 2013. This is the first time it bloomed, so it took for a while. But I like it!

Link to my Orchid Borealis blog post.




Cattleya walkeriana tipo, 'Dona nega' x 'Cambará' on Flickr




Cattleya walkeriana tipo, 'Dona nega' x 'Cambará' on Flickr




Cattleya walkeriana tipo, 'Dona nega' x 'Cambará' on Flickr


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 25, 2017)

Interesting pot


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 25, 2017)

great colour


----------



## abax (Dec 25, 2017)

Love those compact walkers!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 26, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> Interesting pot


:rollhappy:

Thanks for sharing. Should be fragrant. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 26, 2017)

Lovely flowers!!!! Jean


----------



## blondie (Dec 26, 2017)

Beautiful great vivid colours to the flower


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 26, 2017)

like!


----------



## naoki (Dec 27, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> Interesting pot



I didn't have a good size pot, so it is just a strawberry container.



NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. Should be fragrant.



Yes, it is highly fragrant. I wouldn't call it a nice smell, but I can smell it from the next room.


----------



## Markhamite (Dec 27, 2017)

Very pretty. Beautiful colour and the plant looks so healthy.


----------



## RandyT (Dec 27, 2017)

Very nicely grown.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 30, 2017)

Beautifully grown and flowered. Worth the wait.


----------



## abax (Jan 1, 2018)

C. walkeriana is the only Catt. I grow. Mine grows and
blooms nicely mounted on cork bark and squirted with
water every now and again.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 5, 2018)

Stunning flower!


----------

